
Chrome v76 Manifest V3 changes CORS Requests - cyptus
https://stackoverflow.com/q/57410051/1216595
======
cyptus
tl;dr:

    
    
      - chrome hides OPTIONS requests in dev tools
      - chrome disallows cross-origin requests to extensions permission urls [1]
    

[1] [https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/extension-
co...](https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/extension-content-
script-fetches/)

"extension content scripts have traditionally been able to fetch cross-origin
data from any origins listed in their extension's permissions, regardless of
the origin that the content script is running within. As part of a broader
Extension Manifest V3 effort to improve extension security, privacy, and
performance, these cross-origin requests in content scripts will soon be
disallowed."

